# Recommended: Hilson Vintage



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

Some Hilson pipes have become available under the name Hilson Vintage. They are bowls that were made 30 years ago or longer, and recently finished and fitted with ebonite stems at the factory in Holland. I believe that they were made in Belgium before they moved, but am not sure. I ordered one called Vintage Special Grain. It is the best pipe value I ever got. This pipe, which cost $110., is on a level with the rare and expensive Dunhill Root Briars. As good a smoke? You know, it is so close I am not sure, but I have to stop myself from reaching for it all the time. So I ordered three more, and two called Vintage Oil Finished. Sorry I have depleted the supply of these excellent rare pipes, but there are still a few around.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Hilson Vintage bulldog and a Dublin.

I love them both. The dublin is a dedicated Bob's Chocolate Flake pipe.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We just bought the remainder of these pipes, and will have them on our site soon. There's quite a few, including some with meerschaum liners.

Russ


----------

